# rubber roof repair advice(eternabond tape)



## jellyfish (Jul 23, 2011)

had to cut the rubber membrane on camper roof to fix the rotten wood under the membrane ( caused by using silicone to fix a leak in same corner last year) i now know not to use silicone on a rubber roof. "live and learn".the leak is on the front corner where the front shell meets the roof. pulled out old wet insulation and let the camper sit in the sun for about a week. all dry,mold gone, new wood braces and insulation. screwed down new plywood. this is just a 12''x12'' area. used contact cement to glue the rubber membrane back down to the new roof wood. following advice from the good people of this forum i bought some eternabond tape to seal the cut i made and also seal the entire front seam along the roof. i was wondering if i need to use any dicor lap sealant or putty tape on the metal strip that screws down on the seam before i use the eternabond tape? and also should i use any lap sealant on the edges of the eternabond tape? i found self leveling lap sealant and non sag lap sealant. not sure witch one to use.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i just used eternabond to repair a small hole, don't think you'll need anything else, but also don't think it will hurt to seal over it.

check that the contact cement will hold in the hot sun, most that i've used tend to turn loose in the heat.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks for the advice. i will keep an eye on the adhesion of the contact cement.:thumbup1:


----------



## bicklebok (Jul 15, 2011)

Let me know how it works out. I am waiting for my eternabond to come in and then I will have some decisions to make as well.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 23, 2011)

eternabond tape is awsome!!! this stuff is so sticky, once it's on it's on. got a small seam roller from local hardware store and after carefully putting the eternabond down by hand i rolled it with the seam roller. by the way i cleaned the roof surface i was sealing with some acetone i had. i'm sure rubbing alcohol would acheive same result. it seams almost impossible for this tape to leak. time will tell!


----------



## bicklebok (Jul 15, 2011)

mine has all kinds of different compounds on it from over the years of me haphazardly trying to stop leaks. One of them is rubber, like a car tire. Its tough to pull off. Any ideas how to remove it? I dont want to put the eternabond over something that is already leaking.

Also, I have a little hole, about the size of a nickel, on my aluminum roof. Can I just place a piece of eternabond over it?


----------



## sleeper0715 (Aug 28, 2011)

*roof repair tape*

:shrug:My local camperrepair doesn't carry eternabond tape it has Dicor self adhesive patch is this similar. I had a tree branch rub the roof of my TT and tore the rubber on the edge. I am looking for quick repair so i can use the camper this weekend then will investigate a new rubber roof. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i think the dicor is similar but don't know for sure. with the eternabond, the repair is permenant, no need to replace the roof.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I've used products from both companies. I used Eternabond to adhere a vent to a roof when I replaced it with a Fantastic fan. Then I used the dicor sealant to really seal things up. The both worked great. Just read the label for use in the proper application and it must be suitable for RV rubber roofs.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 23, 2011)

*one year after fixing roof leak*

:thumbup1: it's been one year after using eternabond repair tape on rubber roof. the camper has been in the elements with no cover and still no leaks! thanks to the members of this forum for the great advice. theres nothing like good advice!!! thanks to all


----------



## bicklebok (Jul 15, 2011)

jellyfish said:


> :thumbup1: it's been one year after using eternabond repair tape on rubber roof. the camper has been in the elements with no cover and still no leaks! thanks to the members of this forum for the great advice. theres nothing like good advice!!! thanks to all


Awesome! Same with mine-1 year no leaks!


----------



## emmabrianmic (Jan 28, 2016)

*Liquid Rubber Roof Coatings by EPDMCoatings*

You just try to fix all of your RV Roof problems by using Liquid Rubber Roof Coatings by EPDMCoatings. For detail information about all RV roofing problems you can check "liquidrubberroofingsolutions" at blogspot. Hope it will fix your problems. Thanks


----------

